# Farriers Rasps - okay for woodworking?



## Shesho (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm looking on ebay at getting a bunch of second hand rasps and quite often i'm seeing ones classed as farriers.

I thought i'd perhaps buy a bunch together as theyre often listen like that. Does anyone know if theres much difference between a rasp designed for woodworking and farriers or are they basically the same?

Thanks


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I do not know the difference, perhaps the shape, the setting of the teeth.

If the farrier rasp can file down horses hooves, it should be able to file down wood.

If they are inexpensive, buy one and try it out.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> I do not know the difference, perhaps the shape, the setting of the teeth.
> 
> If the farrier rasp can file down horses hooves, it should be able to file down wood.
> 
> If they are inexpensive, buy one and try it out.


+1. You'll never know until you try!


----------



## Shesho (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks. I think i'll do that as they seem pretty cheap. I'll try and post back to say if they're any good.


----------

